

Guardthis.info: a better way to share passwords with your team - yoshakezula
http://guardthis.info
Guardthis.info is a better way to share sensitive data, like login information. You input your text and expiration time, and then share a unique link.<p>I created it because I didn&#x27;t like the idea of emailing passwords in plain text for shared sites (e.g., Google apps, Heroku) to my colleagues.<p>It lacks a few essential security features like SSL encryption, but it&#x27;s good enough for my needs.
======
thecommentator
This site in encouraging you to share passwords with people over ... a non-
encrypted connection. This makes it about as safe as email. That's before you
get to the bit where you have to share the information with a 3rd party that
looks sketchy at best.

~~~
yoshakezula
agree it needs encryption - this is more a proof of concept for how people
should be sharing passwords: with an additional layer of obfuscation, so if
someone gets your email password they don't have every account. Also, if you
use it right, sharing the password separately from the username and website,
then the 3rd party aspect doesn't matter; it's just like if a stranger found
my lost keys on the street - what are they gonna do with that?

